# Monster Medic PowerMed-x Review?



## MMiz (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anyone actually used The Monster Medic PowerMed-x for a shift and have any reviews?  The product has been out for a few years know and looks promising, but I have heard very little about them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 26, 2009)

Never heard of it...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 26, 2009)

It sounds like an energy drink..


----------



## benkfd (Apr 26, 2009)

Had a rep bring one out to us but we weren't really impressed with the rep. Seemed like everything was optional.  Rep really couldn't answer our questions either.  Just my humble opinion they weren't as good as the Stryker version.  We have the Stryker Power cot's and love em!


----------



## Aidey (Apr 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It sounds like an energy drink..



That is exactaly what I was thinking. Or some hinky muscle building supplement.

I've never seen one of these, all our gurneys are the human powered kind.


----------



## marineman (May 1, 2009)

The company I work for now trialed them for about a month on half of our 24 hour cars. Management takes a poll of all the medics prior to making a purchase to see if we want it or not and well, after the trial we still have our old stryker non-powered cots. I hadn't started yet when they were testing them but I know how lazy these particular medics can be and if they vote against something designed to make them lift less you can figure the rest out for yourself.


----------



## el Murpharino (May 4, 2009)

All I remember was the ad campaign where we had to "wait" until they unveiled their product.


----------

